# Spalted Maple



## sprucegum (Sep 25, 2014)

I have been eyeing three maple logs that were left in the sugar woods by a former owner. My guess is they were cut about 5 years ago. As they were in a wet area I had to wait for a good stretch of dry weather. I was able to get them out yesterday and mill them this morning. Pretty nice stuff still good and solid with some good black line spalt. 
This was also my first chance to use my mill since I built a trailer for it, six trailer jacks make leveling it up a snap, way ahead of trying to prop it up on timbers. The wheels are a old car dolly I picked up at a auction for $60 (had to pay $30 for one new wheel bearing ). The wheels can be removed entirely by removing 2 lynch pins and jacking the mill up. I left them on today as they were not in the way for the short logs I was working with.
Not sure what I will do with the lumber the spalt is not concentrated enough for the game call guys. I am leaning toward stashing it to use when we build the new house. I think it would make some cool wains coat.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 25, 2014)

You've got some of the prettiest maple I've ever seen! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norm192 (Sep 25, 2014)

Good find! It'll definitely make something sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 25, 2014)

Good looking maple there. Nice trailer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice looking maple! Thanks for sharing the pics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

